# Great deal on an Arborist FileMaker database!



## allright (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Folks,
I'm a FileMaker database developer, and a few years ago I built a custom FileMaker database for an arborist. He failed to pay me, and I'm trying to make lemonade from a lemon!

The cost of the custom work was several thousand dollars, this included a lot of hours reconciling the clients existing data to bring into the new database.

This database will track your customers (and anyone else for that matter) and includes work location, billing address, phone numbers, email, fax, notes, active or not active, all of their related Appointments, Estimates, Work Orders, and Invoices. It can create a work order from an estimate, it can create an Invoice from a work order. There's a section to to set up appointments and know before hand what other appointments you have during that time period. It includes MapQuest mapping, has detail and list views, will show bank deposits, but does not do full-blown accounting. 

I'm asking $400 US, for the unlocked database. It can be fully customized for you by any FileMaker developer, or my self. Some types of customization might include more robust accounting, charting, allowing the application to run on the web, sending and/or receiving email, dialing your phone, etc. It will run on both Macs and PC's. It only requires that you have FileMaker 7 or above installed. 

More screen shots can be down loaded here: http://tr.im/VRQI-uDl

A runtime (FileMaker not needed) Demo for Mac can be downloaded here: http://tr.im/VU6C-mhW

A Runtime (FileMaker not needed) Demo for the PC can be downloaded here: http://tr.im/VTJG-R4y

You may want to check us out at www.macedge.net where you can find our contact details.

www.macedge.net


----------



## allright (Jun 9, 2010)

*Price Reduced*

I've just reduced the price to $200.00 (U.S.)


----------

